# other meds in early pregnancy



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering whether it's still ok to use meds for eczema during early pregnancy?  I use dermovate, oilatum & aqueaus cream on an as and when I need it basis and I've had a few days recently where some eczema patches are really itchy so only a bit of any one of the above helps.  Is that ok do you think?

Also, I do tend to get a cold sore around this time of year - is it ok to use zovirax or the compeed patches if I get one?

Thanks very much for your help,

Bx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi B,

The creams for eczema are fine. Dermovate contains a steroid which should be used as sparingly as possible but it is ok to use. Similarly the cold sore patch and Zovirax cream are ok too.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

